# Making a shuttle bay for a 1/350 refit destroyer



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finshed up the plastic work, primer coat, test fitting and lighting test: 

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-005.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-006.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-007.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-008.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-009.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-010.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-011.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-012.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-013.jpg 

And no it ain't gonna be kitted, it's just me goofin' around. 
The backlit "supervisor's window" in the back wall can be seen from a low enough angle, so I'm gonna put frosted clear in it and stick a 1/350 figure behind it







. There'll be a couple of workbees in the room to the right.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Finshed up the plastic work, primer coat, test fitting and lighting test:
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-005.jpg
> http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-006.jpg
> ...


Oooh! Fantastic!!!

Please tell me you're coming out with a kit of this!!!! 




:jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One question: what's with the "alien" looking doorway?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that is totally cool! :thumbsup:
Nice job indeed.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Great Job John. Very well done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Cool idea! :thumbsup: 



John P said:


> And no it ain't gonna be kitted, it's just me goofin' around.


Great! Dash my hopes, and mess up my childhood! :tongue:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Look'in good, John ... as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Very not bad.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice. Glad to see you're diving into the big one. Can't wait to see the rest of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Oooh! Fantastic!!!
> 
> Please tell me you're coming out with a kit of this!!!!
> 
> ...


 Having a little trouble _reading_, perfesser?! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Having a little trouble _reading_, perfesser?! :lol:


Sorry. I couldn't resist


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes you could have resisted Perfesser, you just didn't want to did ya ? 

Excellent work John, nice to see a new spin on the refit, looks splendid right now sir.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to see you are back to kitbashing ST ships again. Well its kind of like kitbashing. I am looking forward to your finished product.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't guess I could get you to email those to me could I, John? 

Still can't see your site, darn those COMM Nazis! Darn them to Heck!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John:

Is this the biggest _Star Trek_ kitbash you've ever done?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> Don't guess I could get you to email those to me could I, John?
> 
> Still can't see your site, darn those COMM Nazis! Darn them to Heck!


 I'll try to remember when I get home tonight, Jeff!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> John:
> 
> Is this the biggest _Star Trek_ kitbash you've ever done?


 Almost probably certainly .
I'm waiting for Starship Modeler to come out with their destroyer nacelle/neck kit for the rest of the ship, but there's no reason I can't get the saucer all ready in the meantime.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> One question: what's with the "alien" looking doorway?


 Look in the shuttle bay and the arboretum, and you'll see those doorways already exist on the ship. They're even on Thomas' new photoetch sheet for the kit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> Almost probably certainly .
> I'm waiting for Starship Modeler to come out with their destroyer nacelle/neck kit for the rest of the ship, but there's no reason I can't get the saucer all ready in the meantime.


I had the privilige of fondeling those pieces/parts back in August at LesterFest. They're verra, verra nice-uh! You _won't_ be disappointed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Look in the shuttle bay and the arboretum, and you'll see those doorways already exist on the ship. They're even on Thomas' new photoetch sheet for the kit.


Roger that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, are you going to leave the bay door open, or put a clear door, to see in?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Got the pics, John. Thanks! 

Looks excellent thus far, as usual. Can't wait to see this one finished! :thumbsup: 

So, U.S.S. Lucifer, eh? She going to be NCC-529 - or is it 519? The Franz Joseph registry number is what I'm gettin' at. Don't have my reference materials handy, so don't know for sure.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey John, that's looking great. Now, don't take this wrong, but you're lighting that thing? Didn't you once say you never lit kits? Or did I imagine that?  

Brad.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jeff - NCC-521 according to FJ.
The Lucifer was the ship my pal Frank used for his college Trek film 20 years ago. Then it was a badly bashed Ertl refit. Now I'm gonna do it up right and suggest he do "the special edition." 



Dr. Brad said:


> Hey John, that's looking great. Now, don't take this wrong, but you're lighting that thing? Didn't you once say you never lit kits? Or did I imagine that?
> 
> Brad.


 Ah, but then someone turned me on to Target's $5 18-light LED Christmas light sets. No need to wire, solder, or know electronics at all. Just stick 'em in the model and seal it up. I bought 20 strings. :lol:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Shouldn't the U.S.S. Lucifer be NCC-666??


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Shouldn't the U.S.S. Lucifer be NCC-666??


Aw, you beat me to it! :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Ah, but then someone turned me on to Target's $5 18-light LED Christmas light sets. No need to wire, solder, or know electronics at all. Just stick 'em in the model and seal it up. I bought 20 strings. :lol:


I picked up all that Target had in stock, for 30% off.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> Jeff - NCC-521 according to FJ.


Whoops! Was I perhaps thinking of Loki w/the 519 or 529 registry, then? 



> The Lucifer was the ship my pal Frank used for his college Trek film 20 years ago. Then it was a badly bashed Ertl refit. Now I'm gonna do it up right and suggest he do "the special edition."


Sounds awesome. Did you get the navigational deflector that Starship Modeler is selling, too?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> Ah, but then someone turned me on to Target's $5 18-light LED Christmas light sets. No need to wire, solder, or know electronics at all. Just stick 'em in the model and seal it up. I bought 20 strings. :lol:


Ah, that explains it. I thought you'd gone and bought a soldering iron or something. Wish we had a Target here! I might actually light my NX-01!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> Sounds awesome. Did you get the navigational deflector that Starship Modeler is selling, too?


 Yup. Though I think the design is far inferior to Thomas' with the pair of sensors straddling the oval deflector. Guess what I fund in the scrap box to use as a light reflector cup behind the deflector? An F-1 engine bell from my old Monogram Saturn V rocket.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, I prefer his "_Abbe_-class" style saucer mounted deflector myself. 

Kewel news on the engine bell find! Should look nice back there!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finished up the shuttle bay with a nice "used-look" paint job and some custom decals:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-020.jpg

The window at the back has Scotch tape over it as a fogging agent so I don't have to detail a control room. Behind the window, I stood a couple of 1/350 Eduard photoetched figures:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-021.jpg

So when they're lit from behind, their shadows can be seen on the window:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-019.jpg

Which will look like this when it's assembled if you look from a low enough angle:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-014.jpg

Now I have to make an open door assembly that doesn't hide it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, the DANGER signs says "Occasional vacuum"


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES!! That's incredible work John!
Beautiful work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Like it, like it a lot!
Excellent work sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can ya send this batch to me, too, John? Por favor?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive! Also, history making.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredibly coooool! Are you going to be kitting this? :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Incredibly coooool! Are you going to be kitting this? :freak:


Refer to post one. Unless you have LOTS of money!


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome work! :thumbsup: 

Does anyone know where the original thread went that talked about the full destroyer conversion? And who was doing it? I haven't been able to visit hear much recently and I can't seem to find anything anymore.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Incredibly coooool! Are you going to be kitting this? :freak:


 _*SMACK!!*_

:lol:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Got the pics, John! Looks awesome! You really did a great job on giving it that "used" look, dude. 

Thanks for sending the pics. I have to mostly live vicariously thru you guys!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

H.Erickson said:


> Awesome work! :thumbsup:
> 
> Does anyone know where the original thread went that talked about the full destroyer conversion? And who was doing it? I haven't been able to visit hear much recently and I can't seem to find anything anymore.


Well, here's what I found using the Search Function: 

*Heavy Destroyer Conversion for 350 Refit "Highlander" Update*

*NCC Number Dilemna *

That's all I could find, tho. I guess that Dave/Capt. Locknar Hard Deleted the other threads.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> Well, here's what I found using the Search Function:
> 
> *Heavy Destroyer Conversion for 350 Refit "Highlander" Update*
> 
> ...



Thanks! That's I had found too, I thought for sure that I had seen something more involved last fall. I was beginning to think that I was loosing it!


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

John, while I am not a full time poster, I have to say, your work impresses as always......


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

John P said:


> Yup. Though I think the design is far inferior to Thomas' with the pair of sensors straddling the oval deflector.



Well if I made it like his I'm sure he wouldn't be very happy about it. :tongue:

Now Thomas and I did get together and design a really cool destroyer conversion that has a similar type deflector to the Abbe. But it got kind of set aside because of other stuff being worked on.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

H.Erickson said:


> Thanks! That's I had found too, I thought for sure that I had seen something more involved last fall. I was beginning to think that I was loosing it!


Nevermind


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starship Modeler will have a destroyer conversion out soon. It's to include a replacement neck, and a clear, hollow resin, symmetrical nacelle, all suitable for lighting.

I'm basically waiting for this to finish this project, but I thought I'd get going on the saucer first anyway. This is a "making it up as I go" learning process with the lighting.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That shuttlebay is very nice, you should kit that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

REL said:


> That shuttlebay is very nice, you should kit that.


I think he said he was going to make this a kit in an earlier post


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*John P* wrote:


> This is a "making it up as I go" learning process with the lighting.


Your learning curve is pretty good! This shuttle bay looks great!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think he said he was going to make this a kit in an earlier post


 _*AAAARGH!!!!!

*_:lol:_*
*_


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I figure if I keep saying it enough, you'll have so much peer pressure and high expectations that you'll be forced to make it a kit. :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The kit will be FREE, with 500 box tops from Lucky Charms. Offer expires January 1, 2007. So hurry, and don't miss this special offer. Void where not taxed, offer only good at Wonderfest.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Will this be available at WF next year?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Will this be available at WF next year?


Yep! He'll be there with bells on!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Can I pre-order my kit now? :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Comedians! Everywhere! :lol:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> The kit will be FREE, with 500 box tops from Lucky Charms. Offer expires January 1, 2007. So hurry, and don't miss this special offer. Void where not taxed, offer only good at Wonderfest.





I'm sure the wife won't mind picking me up from my diabetic coma in the morning! Should I send the boxtops with a SASE?  


*urp* I don't feel so gooooood.......... *thump*


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey John. Looks great! You're doing a good job of making it up as you go...

And you're kitting it too. Whoda thunk?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I picked up several sets of those battery operated LED christmas thingies from Walmart last night 50% off. I'll admit, they are pretty cool little systems.

Don't really care for the blink rate option, but for a simple model with some lights, they'll work all right.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lordy, wat a mess!









This is three 18-LED strings of Target Christmas lights in the PL E saucer. I used bits of 1/8 ID plastic tube as bulb holders at strategic locations. I rough-sanded the backs of all the window inserts to help disperse the light over their surfaces, and have an LED or two behind each aimed at them like spotlights - that worked really well! 

The following pics show about 75% or so of the total lights needed. What's missing is the impulse engines and a couple of running lights. There are also a couple lights hanging free with nothing to do, because the distance between them was too short to reach a needed position. I'll probably fix that by splicing in extensions. But for now, I just wanted to see if I was on the right track. 

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-036.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-024.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-025.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-026.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-027.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-028.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-029.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-030.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-031.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-032.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-033.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-034.jpg 
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lucifer-035.jpg 

What hath I wraught!?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Again john, I'm in awe.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! :thumbsup: 

Can you give us the schematic for your light kit, or are you going to sell it? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

For certain on the right track and then signals be at green !
VERY nicely done at this stage sir :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaand I'm now setting it aside out of sheer exhaustion, to wait for Starship Modeler to release their destroyer conversion.



> Can you give us the schematic for your light kit


Any schematic for this can best be described as "totally random: :lol:

I need to build an airplane.


----------

